# Drahthaar for sale



## draht (Aug 26, 2016)

Just in time for hunting season 3 year old fixed female Drahthaar for sale. She is a great hunter. Has experience on Sage Grouse, Forest Grouse, Pheasent, Quail and Chukars. She has pointed and retrieved all of these birds. She gets along with other dogs. She is a indoor dog but has a great coat. She a great hunting dog with a lot of drive to hunt. Medium range when hunting. She will not take heavy pressure. Very cooperative. Has not been force fetched, but is a strong retriever. Should be a great hunting dog for many years.She is great in the house, likes kids and great with people. If interested or have any questions. Please contact Todd, 801-725-8874 $2500.00


----------

